# Minneapolis-Moline show, Montevideo, MN, Aug. 19-21, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This will be their 25th annual show and features Minneapolis Moline tractors. Here is a link:

http://www.maxminn.com/heritagehill/


----------

